# 64450 Do we bill by units



## SLowder (Oct 25, 2011)

Do I bill 64450 with multiple units or by line items?  We are treating 5 nerves B/L and I have tried several attempts and had no success for reimbursment?  Please help!


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 25, 2011)

64450- 50 modifier
64450-50 51
64450-50 51
64450-50 51
64450-50 51

You stated 5 nerves blocked bilateral which I set up as 5 separate line items with the bilateral procedure modifier.

Might need also

A additional note on the claim:

Documentation available upon request

And 

A letter of medical necessity stating the purpose of the procedure and how the blocking this many nerves in one session could accomplish greater benefit for the patient versus doing only a lower number of levels. If the explanation makes sense then the carrier will feel that this quantity is justified.


----------

